# Redeye3323 joins Articles



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Redeye3323 has joined the Articles Team. Redeye has been around for some time and was formerly a member of the Gaming Team so please give him a big welcome back to the TSF staff.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Redeye good to see you back.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

welcome back redeye :wave:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats, welcome back


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats Redeye! Glad to see you back


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the kind responses, I am glad to be back to 

-Redeye


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats redeye!

Do us proud with those front page worthy articles! :grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to the Articles Team!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good to see you back wearing colours again Redeye :wave:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!

Great job on the video.

John

`


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Now that all the back-slapping is out of the way, back to work. :4-whip:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

JohnthePilot said:


> Now that all the back-slapping is out of the way, back to work. :4-whip:


Now we know why I am not on your team :laugh:

Congrats once again Redeye!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats Redeye! Welcome to the team! :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Redeye.......Nice to have you back on a team!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words once again.

Now I'd better get back to work before JTP gives me the boot :laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrarulations


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations! :grin:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

:luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy.. Time to party Daniel friend.. Congrats :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Joeten, Someguy & Mars :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations Red!


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratz red, welcome back  yaaaay!!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Gavinzach 

Thanks Seal, we'll have to catch up on Steam sometime since I haven't seen you on lately


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Slightly-belated congrats to you Redeye!


----------

